# Why Our Shooting Ranges Are Disappearing!!!



## drumbum77 (Aug 14, 2009)

Why do folks do stuff like this?    Please watch the whole video.  This video was taken at the outdoor range in Resaca. 

Deleted link.  Per forum rules, all videos must be embedded.

I am sorry I forgot videos were not allowed.  If you are interested in what I was talking about please visit Google or YouTube and type in, "Smokey shooting with the guy's"


----------



## Slayer (Aug 14, 2009)

I forwarded it to the DNR....hopefully they will make examples of the idiots


----------



## drumbum77 (Aug 14, 2009)

Slayer said:


> I forwarded it to the DNR....hopefully they will make examples of the idiots



That makes two of us!!!  The more the merrier!!!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Aug 14, 2009)

I hope the DNR buries these..............


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 14, 2009)

i shoot at the big lazar wma range, and have never witnessed people carry on like that, but there is always evidence that these activities do take place. i will not shoot if there are more than 2 or 3 people present. too much of a risk.


----------



## drumbum77 (Aug 15, 2009)

I wonder if Smokey and his friends are still alive or if they have accidentally shot each other!!!


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 15, 2009)

I sometimes use that range. If I see them, I'll drop a dime with their plates numbers to the DNR. 

If there was justice in the world they'd shoot each other.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 15, 2009)

BTW, use Embed with show related videos unchecked.


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-ZdK6Yqlqxw&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-ZdK6Yqlqxw&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## hammerz71 (Aug 15, 2009)

What a bunch of morons!  You are right, it's because of these type of people that we have very few places to shoot anymore...


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 15, 2009)

naildrvr said:


> i shoot at the big lazar wma range, and have never witnessed people carry on like that, but there is always evidence that these activities do take place. i will not shoot if there are more than 2 or 3 people present. too much of a risk.


Is that where this was filmed?


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 15, 2009)

> Is that where this was filmed?



?X2..........looks just like Rich Mountain Too. I would imagine all of the WMA Shooting Ranges are fairly Similar.

We are SOO LUCKY to have the opportunity to have places like this.  At Rich Mountain, they have bathrooms and everything...........people still leave trash everywhere

I have only been a few times, the first time the range was practically full, but was well organized.


----------



## Racor (Aug 15, 2009)

From the YouTube post:


> Some friends and I shooting at our favorite range in Resaca, Georgia.



No idea where that's at but as many of you stated I'm sure a DNR officer will know.

Perfect example of "One bad apple..." hope they get busted.


----------



## dbodkin (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey feller's watch this.. Ohh... hold my beer...

What idiots....


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 15, 2009)

That's Rich Mt. 6 mi off of I75 Hwy 136 exit. Up to 100yd range.

I sure hope someone recognizes one or more of them and drops a dime.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Aug 15, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> I sometimes use that range. If I see them, I'll drop a dime with their plates numbers to the DNR.
> 
> If there was justice in the world they'd shoot each other.



Amen to that! Hey by the way and off topic, how long does it take you to get to Resaca from Woodstock?


----------



## au7126 (Aug 15, 2009)

Charles Elliot has a person site to make sure this does not happen. Nice facility but how long till budget cuts make it go away?


----------



## JABO1730 (Aug 15, 2009)

I havent seen the video but if it is in Reseca Ga that would be Johns Mtn shooting range.  Its also nice place with a bathroom.  I live in Calhoun so I always shoot there.  I will check out the video when I get home to see if I can identify them. 
Hey Bower29 if you go straight up 75 and exit of at the Reseca exit hwy 136 and go left when 136 dead ends turn right and its on the right.  It takes me an hour to drive home from Hiram so you are looking at about hour and half to the range.


----------



## Hunley (Aug 15, 2009)

This makes me sick to my stomach. It's morons like this that end up making people with firearms look like a bunch of irresponsible losers whose brain development ceased shortly before puberty.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 15, 2009)

Bowyer29 said:


> Amen to that! Hey by the way and off topic, how long does it take you to get to Resaca from Woodstock?



JABO has it right, about 1 1/2hr. 

Some of the wood he's shooting is the rail they have behind the bench area. The posts they're blasting apart are target posts that volunteers make for people to hold their targets up with. No telling what other damage they did that's not on the video. For a lot of their foolishness they are out in front of the firing line in the middle of the shooting lanes.

What they need is a good whipping.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Aug 15, 2009)

Those are the kind of idiots that should NOT be allowed to own weapons, period.  And they are the same idiots that
make it look bad for everyone else  It is a shame that
these few can't be   BOILED IN HOT OIL maybe


----------



## xhunterx (Aug 15, 2009)

I also shoot at johns mtn near resaca and i think thats where the range in the video is, btw the offical name of the range is chestnut mountain shooting range. also this range is located on johns mtn wma, which is located on the armuchee national forest. from what times i've been there it seems as if state dnr and forest rangers both work policing and cleaning the range, so... it being on federal land maybe the federal rangers will get involved and possibly have stricter laws and sentencing.


----------



## Cadcom (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow. How do you argue AGAINST gun control when you have micro brained idiots like this posting on the Internet?    Vandalism and Stupidity - a great combination.


----------



## Toxic (Aug 15, 2009)

Now that is one of the best examples of stupid that I have seen in a long time...


----------



## Bowyer29 (Aug 15, 2009)

JABO1730 said:


> I havent seen the video but if it is in Reseca Ga that would be Johns Mtn shooting range.  Its also nice place with a bathroom.  I live in Calhoun so I always shoot there.  I will check out the video when I get home to see if I can identify them.
> Hey Bower29 if you go straight up 75 and exit of at the Reseca exit hwy 136 and go left when 136 dead ends turn right and its on the right.  It takes me an hour to drive home from Hiram so you are looking at about hour and half to the range.



That's cool, thank you!


----------



## Speakeasy (Aug 15, 2009)

Wasn't it Ron White who said, "You can't fix stupid."?.
Man, alive, what a bunch of idiots. -s


----------



## pnome (Aug 15, 2009)

That kind of stuff doesn't go on at the Wilson Shoals WMA.  At least not anymore.  They got a range officer there now during open hours and a high fence with barbed wire when it's closed.


----------



## drumbum77 (Aug 15, 2009)

Bowyer29 said:


> Amen to that! Hey by the way and off topic, how long does it take you to get to Resaca from Woodstock?



I live in the Kennesaw/Woodstock area near Hwy 92 and it takes me about 45 minutes to get up there.  Very nice range!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2009)

And they thought they were really something. I hope they are readin` this, but I doubt they know how to read...


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2009)

its not often i say this...

but their guns need to be taken away and never given back. heck, i would hate to see them with a sling shot!

i hope they never step into the woods with those, that idiot had to take 4 shots with a shotgun to hit a 2x4 at 10 feet


----------



## riskyb (Aug 16, 2009)

morons make me sick, i hope they get burried under the jail


----------



## win270wsm (Aug 16, 2009)

I know those guys....didn't they have a t.v. show a long time ago?
Larry,Curley, and Moe!
Talk about three stooges!


----------



## redneckcamo (Aug 16, 2009)

just plain stupid idiots with no respect for themselves or others wellbeing, property or future rights as shooters an sportsman !!  I hope they are found in serious violation and  banned from wma's an public shooting ranges !   these are morons who think they are being cool just wasting ammo and  being destructive !!! 

some with no eye or ear protection


----------



## marknga (Aug 16, 2009)

God must love stupid people cause he sho makes a bunch of em!
And these guys are at the front of the line.

Hopefully this post will lead to an arrest or at least make life uncomfortable for them.


----------



## shootpse (Aug 18, 2009)

yeah idiots for sure!!!!!firing behind the line downrange is really a safety hazard!!!! looks like johns mountain,dont they charge like $5.00 to shoot there?was there this past turkey season shooting


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Aug 18, 2009)

You Can't Fix Stupid.....


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Aug 18, 2009)

I've seen some strange things there.  Sometimes it's just crowded, and others it's covered in cuckoos.  I set up a berm and bench on my property to avoid going back to any public range.

I'll tell you a good 'un.  About 15 years ago a yankee transplant living in the Atlanta area decided he would be welcome to come shoot at the range at the time hunters were sighting in their guns in October.  Dude apparently had never been to a gun range like that before and had no clue about safety or respect for other shooters.  When he arrived, a group of guys was down range inspecting targets and changing them out.  No one was shooting at the time---no one at all, all guns were unloaded and sitting idle.  Yankee Doodle did not take a clue.  He loaded up on the bench at far end and commenced to shooting a target left downrange by a prior shooter.  The guys off to the side and downrange started soiling their pants, hit the dirt, and started shouting loud obscenities at him.  Surprisingly, the local boys from Calhoun and Carbondale did not kill him, but Yankee Doodle was sure scared for a while that they were going to do it.


----------



## au7126 (Aug 18, 2009)

It is in the works as we talk!!


----------



## DrewDennis (Aug 18, 2009)

Morons will be easy to find. If you look at his other videos, mainly the one where they scrap a dodge neon, he uses a UHAUL trailer, with the license plate CLEARLY listed.  All the LEO's have to do is look at the date the video was posted, and contact UHAUL for all the rental records for the prior 6 or so months for that plate number.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 18, 2009)

That's the very reason the range at Redlands is closed.


----------



## NoOne (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm surprised someone on this forum does not know who some of these idiots are. Heck, they may even be members.


----------



## aaronward9 (Aug 20, 2009)

thats the range that I shoot at...  no wonder it costs $5 to shoot now instead of $3..  I cannot believe they did this and then posted a video.  this is a very nice range and I go there often to sight my guns in. has 6 places to sight a rifle in and another 8 or so places for pistols and shooting while standing..  i hope these idiots get caught and if I ever see them there, they WILL get caught.... I D I O T S!!!!!


----------



## NoOne (Aug 21, 2009)

I just watched another video they made and got 2 tag numbers. One number is a trailor tag, " Iowa TE 9945" and the other tag is "Georgia ARD 3645" with a Carroll County sticker. If a leo is here he should be able to trace these to the idiots.


----------



## drumbum77 (Aug 21, 2009)

Currahee said:


> I just watched another video they made and got 2 tag numbers. One number is a trailor tag, " Iowa TE 9945" and the other tag is "Georgia ARD 3645" with a Carroll County sticker. If a leo is here he should be able to trace these to the idiots.



I saw that too man!!!  They are beyond idiots!!!  I don't know what to call them!!!  

I think they might be driving a burgundy older model Dodge Durango with two black stripes on the hood. They might be utilizing the (GA, ARD 3645) tag number.  It also looks like it has white writing in the back window and air vents in the hood.  Sorry the pics blurry.  If anyone sees this vehicle contact the authorities and lets....


----------



## Cadcom (Aug 21, 2009)

I hope they get busted like a pinata"
Hole' !!


----------



## Buck111 (Aug 23, 2009)

Those boys need to leave the shotguns home with the men 'cause they ain't got a clue about how to fire them. They probably just need to stick with the airsoft guns. That is a sad display of firearms ignorance 101.


----------



## pyromaster (Aug 23, 2009)

From a thread where this was discussed over on georgiapacking




> Mr. XXXXX,
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail. The obvious abuse of our range and disregard for our range rules is appalling. Our law enforcement personnel are aware of the video, are in possession of a copy and are investigating these blatant violations of regulations and standards for personal safety. With any luck we will be successful in impressing upon the individuals in the video our sincerity in enforcing our range rules. Thank you for your concern about this indefensible behavior.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 23, 2009)

idiots


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 23, 2009)

> I live in the Kennesaw/Woodstock area near Hwy 92 and it takes me about 45 minutes to get up there. Very nice range!!!



I live in Acworth, but this is where I go...........Man I LOVE IT.  I really hope these guys get busted, but mostly HOPE we dont lose our range!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2009)

some things you just have to see to believe. Glad to see the range personnel know about the situation. At least a dozen "safety violations" along with destruction of property. Hopefully, we won't be seeing another "Smokey" video.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Aug 23, 2009)

holy smokes


----------



## Truegiant (Aug 23, 2009)

I have yelled at several people at our local WMA range. Myself and two other buddies are the only ones to ever attend the range clean up days. It sickens me when peole abuse these free resources. 

I hope they get tarred and feathered.


----------



## DrewDennis (Aug 23, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> some things you just have to see to believe. Glad to see the range personnel know about the situation. At least a dozen "safety violations" along with destruction of property. Hopefully, we won't be seeing another "Smokey" video.



With behaviour like that I am sure we will see at least one of them on the darwin awards soon.


----------



## NoOne (Aug 24, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> some things you just have to see to believe. Glad to see the range personnel know about the situation. At least a dozen "safety violations" along with destruction of property. Hopefully, we won't be seeing another "Smokey" video.



I hope we do see another "Smokey" video. I hope it's one where he is lead away in handcuffs


----------



## drumbum77 (Aug 26, 2009)

Currahee said:


> I hope we do see another "Smokey" video. I hope it's one where he is lead away in handcuffs



Amen brother!!!    Lets all keep our eyes open for these fools and for other individuals like this.  With everyone's help we can run these kind of folks away from our ranges!!!   HAPPY SHOOTING AND BE SAFE OUT THERE!!!


----------



## tlong286 (Aug 28, 2009)

That's Chestnut Mountain alright. Been there several times and it was like a church service so well behaved. Imagine the opposite of those DAs. Buy a farm and bring your idiots out to play like that. Stay away from me.

That's like those fool kids that taped the vandalization of new homes. To put that on YOU TUBE is as stupid as doing it in the first place. Their parents should be flogged in public.

I hope they all get the **** fined out of them.


----------



## payne87bronco (Aug 28, 2009)

oh but there is a cure for stupid,  give them 100 more shot gun shells and they will shot each other. but if they could aim they would be heck on wheels


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 28, 2009)

Idiots.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 29, 2009)

You can't fix stupid!


----------



## chaddlee1978 (Sep 1, 2009)

Man.  They came close a bunch of times of shooting each other.  Both were walking on a target while shooting at it at the same time.  The blonde headed guy got really really too close.  Crazy crazy.  I've been to one shooting range and when someone gets up to shoot, they will say, on deck or something to let others know they are about to shoot.  Yeah.  very very crazy video and some stupid guys.


----------

